# Festivals far and wide!!



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

Was just wondering about local area festivals.

I think they are great family fun and educational!!

This one is in Port Aransas..... Feb 
Home | Whooping Crane Festival

Whooping Cranes are the largest birds in America! They stand 5'5" tall and have a wingspan of 6'.
We only get them in the winter because they migrate to Canada for the warmer weather.
They come to the Texas and Florida Coast's in November.
They are on the endangered species list.

In Rockport they have Whooping Crane boat tours!
http://whoopingcranetours.com/

Of course we have all the shrimp boil festivals all up and down the coast!

Check out Seadrift! TX....

I don't know why they have the Mosquito Festival in Clute.......
Of course that's close to Freeport.
Didn't go to that one.


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

Ballunar was cancelled this year


----------

